# Baby tegu eating eggs?



## scrapper61 (Aug 8, 2009)

can I feed my baby tegu scrambaled eggs?? it is still in its green stage.


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 9, 2009)

yea i feed mine egss all the time! just never feed raw. unless you have to. either scrambled or soft boiled


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup, same here, I fed mine scrambled and boiled, it ate about half the egg.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 9, 2009)

If your baby likes egg go for it. I know my little guy does not like them at all.


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes you can feed it some egg, but you need to feed other things in the diet as well.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is it suggested we cook the egg before feeding it to our Tegus?


ItÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s such a common suggestion IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢m sure it has some merit. Yet it sounds odd as the rest of their diet is all raw foodÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢ve been feeding my Tegu raw egg yolk (no Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Å?whiteÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢) mixed in with her ground turkey for quite some timeÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 9, 2009)

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=733&hilit=biotin" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=24&t=733&hilit=biotin</a><!-- l -->


----------

